# 10 Year Old Cars



## KobayashiMaru (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,
I'm new here and I did search the forum. I want to know if the maximum age of the car rolls over at the end of the year. If for example, as of 01/01/2016, a 2005 MY car will no longer qualify for Uber, or is 2005 a set starting point?

Thanks in advance!
Joe


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Uber doesn't really play by rules like that. There's a good chance they will increase the minimum year at some point in the next year, but no guarantees on Jan 1 or it happening at all. If they did fall would make more sense since most of the new models come out in late summer or early fall. What cars qualify is more about managing supply and demand and keeping pax happy. In some markets they've increased the age of cars allowed to get more on the road, other times they increase the minimum year and dump models to decrease the number of cars. Of course model dumping doesn't really apply to X and XL, so for those they just mess with the allowed years.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Aug 29, 2015)

Good to know. Hopefully they stay at 2005 for the near future. Thanks!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Normally they send you an email around Feb-March and give you like 6-8 weeks notice they will deactivate your car. But they usually extend model year arbitrarily anyways..... Bottom line, if you have older car, keep driving with your fingers crossed.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Keep in mind most cities and states do have a law regarding the age of commercial vehicles. Not even Uber will break that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Keep in mind most cities and states do have a law regarding the age of commercial vehicles. Not even Uber will break that.


Ignoring laws is one of the principal parts of the TNCs' business model.

The various TNCs, in some markets, allow vehicles older than what the given jurisdiction allows for a taxicab. Some of the drivers of those older vehicles are on this forum posting stereotypical rhetoric about old and beat-up taxicabs.


----------

